# spotting, no miscarraige yet and going on week 12!!!!!!!!!!!!a rant.....



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I've been laying low lately to just let my body do it's thing. Just playing with dd and being with mom friends and staying close to home, cause I've have cramping now for 3 weeks and spotting every other day, I keep thinking oh this is it, and then by noon everything stops...it's becoming very frustrating. and I have had it!!!!!!

I have tried herbs, acupuncture treatments and homeopathy and extra supplements (evening primrose oil, et.) but my body refuses to let this go!! I have meditated I have released this babe and I have grieved now I am just mad!!!!!!! I don't really want this D&C procedure but now it looks like I will have to have it done. I am trying to be nuetral about it but my hormones are in the way.

Thanks for listening and I hope all of you are well. I have missed you all terribly, just needed down time.

thanks and many blessings to you all,

Beth


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

(((Beth))) I am so sorry that this is happening. You must feel in limbo.
I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.

Take care,
peggy


----------



## Zoe (Mar 28, 2002)

Beth,

Just so you know, you're not alone. I too am 12 weeks, and waiting. I am, however, going in for the D&C on Wednesday, and not happy about it. This is called a missed abortion. It could take another 12 weeks or more before it happens and the bleeding will be very heavy. Once I found that out, I could not do this for another 12 weeks.

I hope everything works out for you and I will be thinking of you.

Take care.
Zoe


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Beth and Zoe,

Your both feeling frustrated and you must be exhosted physically and emotionally.

You both have decisions to make and need to make the ones that are best for you. Your emotional/spiritual well being is every bit as important as your physical well being.

As you heal, please remember that either way your body is loosing a lot of blood right now. Please keep well hydrated and try to eat lots of leafy greens which are high in iron.

I'm so sorry that you're both going through this. Please continue to post here for support and reach out to others around you. You both need lot's of rest now, so if a family member can come and help out - please take them up on it.

I wish you both peace and gentleness as you journey through this grief.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you Peggy, Zoe, and Ms. Mom your words have brought me comfort. Zoe, thank you for allowing me to know that we are going through the same thing.

I have called my midwife today to schedule the D&C. I am very sad today. We would have been seeing the midwife today for the second visit; the one where you can hear the heartbeat.....

I hope Zoe, that your procedure goes well and that you heal quickly and that emotionally you have love surrounding and supporting you.

thank you again,

blessings,
Beth


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Beth, keep us posted on how your doing. I think of you often and hope your well.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2001)

You both have my Hugs and Im sending positive thoughts your way. I too have had a missed miscarrage and I chose to have a D&C I couldnt not go on week after week. You are both amazing and strong women


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

(((((Beth and Zoe)))))

You ladies are so brave. I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. Please take care of yourselves and know that you are in our thoughts.

XM


----------

